# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Juvie tomato frog size and sexing

## Firebelly

Hello fellow frog enthusiasts,

My juvenile tomato frog has grown a bunch in the 3 and a half weeks that I've had it. I'd say it's probably a good 1 1/2" already in size. I know it's too early to sex at this point, but if males are only about 2-3 inches, and this frog still has a lot of growing to do, do you think that there's a good chance it might be a female?

----------


## John Clare

I think you're right, there's a good chance it's female.  Female frogs in general have larger appetites than males.

----------


## Firebelly

Yeah, this frog has a huge appetite. It was unhappy for the first couple weeks I had it because I had underestimated how much food it could take in. It's always hungry, lol!

I contacted the company that it originally came from (I got it from a woman who got a bunch wholesale from this company), and based on the age range they send them out at my frog is somewhere between 1 1/2 to 3 months old. I'm guessing somewhere towards the 3 month mark since it's already starting to ripen a little bit - it's sides are starting to turn yellowish and it's hind legs are starting to take on an orangeish tint. It's so fun watching it grow and change!

----------

